# A plot to spark a 2nd American Revolution



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

The book is called Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance.

___
"How do we keep them from electing Marxists and liberals?"
"Well, that's what the war is for, buddy."

--A Radical Plan--

Stung by the last election, Martin Baird conceives a plan to ignite a second American Revolution. He will provoke the United States' government into declaring war against its own citizens by assassinating the President on Inauguration Day.

"What country can preserve its liberties if its leaders are not warned from time to time that this people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms."

--A Desperate Gamble--

Fearful for his brother's life and stunned by his own surprising skill with an assault rifle, Peter Baird tries to keep him from going down Jefferson's road to revolution. Can he save his brother, or must he betray Martin to save his country? 
___

Only $2.99 for the Kindle!

http://www.JeffersonsRoad.com


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Looks good, Michael. Just one-clicked.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow! That was fast. Thanks, John. I just put this thread up and haven't even finished looking around yet!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Need reading material for my next vacation... which probably won't be until 2013, but you never know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael--

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

(Other than welcoming you, this post is a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules. Be sure to read it through!)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your profile signature.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

What are others saying about Jefferson's Road? Here are the reviews _not found_ on Amazon...

(and many thanks to all those who've purchased and/or reviewed the book so far!  )

_The writing is assured, interesting and holds the attention with consummate ease. The characterisation of the players develops naturally, is fully rounded and revealing, with dialogue contributing to establishing the roles of the individuals and their relationship.

- Robert Davidson, The Tuzla Run
____

A well-crafted, captivating thriller. Great theme. Colorful, complex characters. Masterful imagery. Realistic banter. Excellent use of place. Illuminating, thought-provoking narrative. Well placed twists. Inventive plot. Surefooted, accomplished writing. An impressive read.

- Alan Chaput, Savannah Passion
____

Good political banter and dialogue in your opening chapter, with a great hook at the end. This book is relevant in today's political climate.

- Craig Ellis, The Sun and the Saber
____

Excellent writing, Michael! So much so that I wondered if DHS was scanning my computer and creating a dossier with my name on it as I read your story! I'm truly looking forward towards reading the next installment. This story holds the promise of being a series due to it's relevance to today's world as well as the quality of writing! Kudos.

- Name mysteriously withheld...
____

Wow, this is a deeply layered and well thought out story. Peter's great and your dialogue felt very realistic. This is going to be one of those 'buckle yourself in for ride' kind of books. Even though I read up to chapter 3 I'm involved! I'm going to have to come back for more later. Awesome job!

Missy Fleming, Mark of Eternity
____

You have crafted a most intriguing and complex storyline. I like your choice to use the first person narrative voice. This allows you to convey, and you do it well, Peter's feelings, observations and thoughts. Your character development of Martin and Peter is well done and your descriptive writing makes your work a pleasure to read.

- Andrew Burans, The Reluctant Warrior: The Beginning
____

You sure write well.Very impressed

Yasmin Esack, The Date
____

Fantastic idea for a book. I loved the way you dived straight in with the dialogue!

- Gordon L. Thomas, The Harpist of Madrid
____

Dear Michael,
What a thoroughly interesting premise for a book, and quite the original read. Your characters are strong, so much so that this was not the book to open when I wanted to go to bed, cant put it down. i I will carry on reading and comment further on as I would like to get this book of yours backed to assist it on the climb to the top...The VERY best of luck with your book

- Denise McDermott-King, The Letter
____

Intriguing, entertaining start.

I enjoyed the opening scene very much, and the pace keeps up; well written, witty, and following a strong storyline.

- AlleJo
____

This is a story based on an interesting premise: what would happen if a guy decided that killing a President could lead to revolution? It's doubly interesting because the person who will be responsible for stopping Martin's plan is his brother - and brother/brother battles are always interesting. You have good contrast between the two brothers. Makes this a good read. I'm adding it to my shelf.

- Burgio, Grain of Salt
____

Exciting book, always running at a fast pace.

Well thought out and descriptive. You have a good writing talent that shines through.

I like it . Backed and SHELVED.

- Neville Kent, The Secrets Of The Forest
____

Dear Michael,
This is an excellent piece which I am more than happy to back. Thrillers are always my favorite genre and by the tone of your synopsis I know this one's going to keep me on the edge of my chair. Backed with pleasure

- Helen Miller, The Last Dream
___

Very clever title, this always inspires confidence and the brother's spat drew me right in. Well done.

- Paula Barrett
____

Excellent! Easy to back for talented and creative writing!

- Liz Hoban, The Cheech Room_


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

This is the trailer for Jefferson's Road. I've entered it in the Covey Book Trailer awards as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I hope you enjoy reading Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance. The next book in the series, Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants is coming along nicely. Just yesterday I passed 28,000 words on it. I've been working on it since mid-April, though not consistently. I have another novel (unrelated to JR) that is being considered by a traditional publishing house, and I have a sequel in the works for that one as well. Regardless, I hope to have Patriots and Tyrants finished before a year has passed.


----------



## Gordon Ryan (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, Michael, as promised, I have made my way through my TBR file and Jefferson's Road is next.  Stand by . . .

However, I also need to keep writing.  And maybe eating.  And I want to go to the movies once in awhile.  And sleep.  And play golf as the weather improves.  But I'll read in-between.  

Cheers,

Gordon Ryan


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Gordon Ryan said:


> Okay, Michael, as promised, I have made my way through my TBR file and Jefferson's Road is next. Stand by . . .
> 
> However, I also need to keep writing. And maybe eating. And I want to go to the movies once in awhile. And sleep. And play golf as the weather improves. But I'll read in-between.
> 
> ...


Well, let's hope I don't keep you from that too much!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I've mentioned before this book is the first in a series (which is why it's really not just about an assassination attempt). The second book in the series is called Patriots and Tyrants, which I'm working on right now. I've just passed 30K words on it, though I'm anticipating something a little larger than Spirit of Resistance, which is around 75K words (considered on the low end of "normal book length").


----------



## jackwestjr_author (Aug 19, 2010)

I love political thrillers.  Read one recently about a lobbyist who unwittingly became part of a game that he could only exit by compromising his integrity and risking his career.  Yours sounds intriguing.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

jackwestjr_author said:


> I love political thrillers. Read one recently about a lobbyist who unwittingly became part of a game that he could only exit by compromising his integrity and risking his career. Yours sounds intriguing.


Thanks, Jack. I hope you enjoy it. I'm told people feel guilty reading it, and fearfully watch for black helicopters or dark SUV's parked across the street--or something like that! Seriously, it's just fiction ! And after all, isn't getting the crap scared outta you the point of a thriller?


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I want to reiterate that I didn't write Jefferson's Road to _advocate_ armed revolution, but to _warn_ about it. Jefferson's Road (the series, not just the first book) functions as a morality play, using the story itself to reveal the consequences of wrong. That being said, this article in Dallas Morning News about Republican Congressional Candidate Stephen Broden illustrates why I thought it necessary to tell this story now.

Here's the Link: http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/news/texassouthwest/stories/DN-broden_22tex.ART0.State.Edition1.33278a9.html

And here's the relevant part of the article:

_WASHINGTON - Republican congressional candidate Stephen Broden stunned his party Thursday, saying he would not rule out violent overthrow of the government if elections did not produce a change in leadership.

In a rambling exchange during a TV interview, Broden, a South Dallas pastor, said a violent uprising "is not the first option," but it is "on the table." That drew a quick denunciation from the head of the Dallas County GOP, who called the remarks "inappropriate."

Broden, a first-time candidate, is challenging veteran incumbent Rep. Eddie Bernice Johnson in Dallas' heavily Democratic 30th Congressional District. Johnson's campaign declined to comment on Broden.

In the interview, Brad Watson, political reporter for WFAA-TV (Channel , asked Broden about a tea party event last year in Fort Worth in which he described the nation's government as tyrannical.

"We have a constitutional remedy," Broden said then. "And the Framers say if that don't work, revolution."

Watson asked if his definition of revolution included violent overthrow of the government. In a prolonged back-and-forth, Broden at first declined to explicitly address insurrection, saying the first way to deal with a repressive government is to "alter it or abolish it."

"If the government is not producing the results or has become destructive to the ends of our liberties, we have a right to get rid of that government and to get rid of it by any means necessary," Broden said, adding the nation was founded on a violent revolt against Britain's King George III.

Watson asked if violence would be in option in 2010, under the current government.

"The option is on the table. I don't think that we should remove anything from the table as it relates to our liberties and our freedoms," Broden said, without elaborating. "However, it is not the first option."_

The above was written by MELANIE MASON / The Dallas Morning News on 12:00 AM CDT on Friday, October 22, 2010, titled "Republican congressional candidate says violent overthrow of government is 'on the table'."


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I've been asked about all the quotations in the book. I freely confess to not being _that_ well-read, but I did know a good number of them before I started. A lot of them I found as I did the background research. Incorporating them into Peter's character was a lot of fun! Anyway, here's the big list of the ones found in The Spirit of Resistance. Yeah, there's more in Patriots and Tyrants, but you'll have to wait for me to finish that one first! The good news is that I've passed 35,000 words today, so I'm on target to being done before next April.

The List O' Quotes:

All that is required for evil to prosper is for good men to do nothing
- attributed to Edmund Burke

God forbid we should ever be twenty years without such a rebellion. The people cannot be all, and always, well-informed. The part which is wrong will be discontented, in proportion to the importance of the facts they misconceive. If they remain quiet under such misconceptions, it is lethargy, the forerunner of death to the public liberty. And what country can preserve its liberties, if its rulers are not warned from time to time, that this people preserve the spirit of resistance? Let them take arms. The remedy is to set them right as to the facts, pardon and pacify them. What signify a few lives lost in a century or two? The tree of liberty must be refreshed from time to time, with the blood of patriots and tyrants. It is its natural manure.
- Thomas Jefferson, in his letter to William Smith

The Rock of Ages has been blasted for us.
- Malcolm Muggeridge

Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it.
- George Santayana

Some men are born great. Some achieve greatness. And some have greatness thrust upon them.
- William Shakespeare, _Twelfth Night_

Never doubt that a small group of thoughtful, committed citizens can change the world. Indeed, it is the only thing that ever has.
- Margaret Mead

Some people just need killing.
- Solid Snake/Metal Gear (online games)

Like arrows in the hands of a warrior, so are children in the days of your youth. Blessed is he whose quiver is full of them.
- King Solomon, Psalm 127:4-5

The good war hallows any cause.
- Nietzsche

In war, truth is the first casualty.
- Aeschylus, Greek Dramatist, 500 B.C.

We must all hang together, gentlemen. . . else, we shall most assuredly hang separately.
- Ben Franklin

It does not require a majority to prevail, but rather an irate, tireless minority keen to set brush fires in peoples' minds.
- Samuel Adams

Misery acquaints a man with strange bedfellows.
- William Shakespeare, _The Tempest_

Here's the thing. If you can't spot the sucker in the first half hour at the table, then you are the sucker.
- Matt Damon as Mike McDermott in _Rounders_

&#8230; miles to go before we sleep.
- Robert Frost, _Stopping by the Woods on a Snowy Evening_

If your enemy is hungry, feed him. If he is thirsty, give him something to drink.
- Saint Paul, Romans 12:20

We can build safer weapons. We can make safer guns and safer bullets.
- Dr. Jocelyn Elders, Former Surgeon General of the United States

Crazy with fury I will stain my rifle red while slaughtering any enemy that falls in my hands. . . With the deaths of my enemies, I prepare my being for the sacred fight and join the triumphant proletariat with a bestial howl.
- Che Guevara, _Motorcycle Diaries_

Soon or late, it is ideas, not vested interests, which are dangerous for good or evil.
- John Maynard Keynes, American Economist

Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds
- Bhagavad Gita, quoted by J. Robert Oppenheimer on witnessing the first test of the atom bomb, 1945

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean they aren't after you.
- Joseph Heller, _Catch-22_

I only regret that I have but one life to give for my country.
- Nathan Hale

If you stare too long into the abyss, the abyss stares back into you.
- Nietzsche

'We have invented happiness' say the last men, and they blink.
- Nietzsche, _Thus Spake Zarathustra_

A well-regulated militia, being necessary to the security of a free state, the right of the people to keep and bear arms shall not be infringed.
- Second Amendment to the United States Constitution

Is life so dear, or peace so sweet, as to be purchased at the price of chains or slavery? Forbid it, Almighty God! I know not what course others may take but as for me; give me liberty, or give me death!
- Patrick Henry

Day after day, day after day, we stuck, nor breath nor motion; as idle as a painted ship upon a painted ocean.
- Coleridge, _The Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner_

The god of this age has blinded the minds of the unbelieving
- Saint Paul. 2 Corinthians 4:4

'Tis a far better thing I do than I have ever done. 'Tis a far better place I go than I've ever been.
- Charles Dickens, _A Tale of Two Cities_


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Been forever since I've been on the site, it seems. But there's a good reason, of course  I've been getting The Spirit of Resistance ready to go into print. I'm in the final proofing stages now, and it'll be available in paperback by the end of the month for sure.

Also, I realized I'd given up on Smashwords wa-ay too soon. All this time it looked like there was only one sale through the site, but then I found the link that shows all the other e-reading devices where people have picked up the book - besides Amazon. Pretty cool. I've sold almost twice as much as I'd thought.

Finally, I received a very nice letter from a fan the other day. I won't give his name out, but this is what he wrote:

_I just finished reading Jefferson's Road. The suspense was really well done and the 4 main characters were an interesting group. The story really picked up towards the end and I expect the next book to be even better.

Back in college I used to be much more liberal. Then as I got into the gun culture I was exposed to conservative ideas that I hadn't encountered before. These ideas such as limited government made more sense than the emotion driven leftist speech that dominated my college campus, especially right after 9/11. I realized that I didn't like the concepts of equality in mediocrity and political correctness.

I too am concerned about the direction our country is headed and hope we can peacefully stop the leftist tide before our freedom disappears.

I look forward to your next book and wish you the best._

Comments like that just make my day


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

For those who are wondering, I'm still plugging away at the sequel to Spirit of Resistance, called Patriots and Tyrants. I've reached about 53K words so far, and I'm on target to have it done by April.

There are six books planned for the series, as follows:

Jefferson's Road
Mile 1: The Spirit of Resistance
Mile 2: Patriots and Tyrants
Mile 3: The Tree of Liberty
Mile 4: God and Country
Mile 5: A More Perfect Union
Mile 6: We The People

I know how the series ends, and I have a rough idea of what happens in each book, but I'm not working from an outline here, so this is as much a discovery for me as it is for the reader. Certainly this is the largest story I've ever attempted, but if it works well, I have a new series to write on the heels of it. I'll tell you more about it next week, though.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Okay, so here's the new series idea. It's called _New World Order_ and it takes place following the collapse of the United States as a world superpower. Basically, through debt, disunity and so forth, the United States has ceased to be a beacon of freedom to the world. Of course, the world itself isn't in great shape, either. So what happens? We enter into a new Dark Ages, similar to the Dark Ages following the Roman Empire, except this is the Dark Ages with technology. The titles for this series are all based on William Butler Yeats' poem, The Second Coming. Titles are as follows:

_Book One: The Widening Gyre_
The global implications of America's collapse begin to be experienced as other countries vie for supremacy in the world.

_Book Two: Things Fall Apart_
World War Three breaks out, but alliances thin and weaken, and soon it is every country against another. New alliances are formed along religious lines which threaten the old order.

_Book Three: Mere Anarchy_
As the world collapses into a new dark age, people struggle to survive.

_Book Four: The Blood-Dimmed Tide_
Religious and Commercial interests coincide to create new nation states. But war again consumes them as terror groups strive for power.

_Book Five: The Ceremony of Innocence_
A tentative peace deal is brokered when charismatic leaders gather to restore hope to the world. Behind the scenes, they work to snuff out rival factions and install themselves as the unopposed leaders of the new world.

_Book Six: Some Revelation_
The truth about most of the leadership is revealed, but who is doing the revealing? A new leader emerges who displaces the previous leaders and offers peace with ethics.

_Book Seven: Spiritus Mundi_
The new leader gathers his cabal, and through them they discuss ways of securing a lasting peace and prosperity for all. They agree that the world needs a figure-head, a single ruling principle that will eliminate all rivalries which create disparate values. Ergo, they must create a world religion as an act of organizing the world around consistent principles. Resistance to the new leadership begins almost immediately as this transition toward worship leaks out, but the resistors are quickly silenced or sidelined.

_Book Eight: The Darkness Drops Again_
The newest leader of the world secures peace through his own ascendancy as a godlike figure. The first truly global tyrant takes his seat, controlling the world through religion and his corporations, while freedom loving peoples have to flee into the mountains to escape his police. A resistance is born, but it may be too late.

_Book Nine: The Hour Come Round At Last_
The Resistance struggles to fight the forces of the global tyrant even as he solidifies his control over the world.

I'm hoping to create a blend of dystopic and apocalyptic fiction without all the wild speculation and fantasy of something like the Left Behind series. I want this to be more of a real world vision of the end of the West. Certainly it will contain many religious overtones, but I don't think its a foregone conclusion that the end of the West equals the end of the world - just the end of the world as we know it.

Anyway, it's a tall order, but one I hope to achieve on the heels of Jefferson's Road.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I've finally released Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance as a print book as well as an e-book. It's available here:

https://www.createspace.com/3501944

Also, I'm nearly done with Patriots and Tyrants. I'm sitting right around 68K words, with another 8 to 10K left to go. Then comes the fun of EDITING  .

In the meantime, I hope to have another book available on Amazon within the next month. It's the first novel I ever finished, and I'm quite excited about it. It needs quite a bit of editing (man, did I know how to overwrite something!), but the core of the story is still quite good, IMO. I look forward to telling you all about it, soon.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Just had my biggest month ever with The Spirit of Resistance. Readership continues to climb as more and more people discover the book, and I've been able to get a copy into the hands of someone who is a personal friend of a local radio personality. I'm hoping he likes the book and would be willing to talk it up on his show. That'd be pretty frickin' cool! I'll let you know if something comes of it.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I've finished Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants, and will have it available soon. I want to get it to a few reviewers first, make sure the story is all that it should be, before releasing it on Kindle and Smashwords, but this shouldn't take long.

In the meantime, I've already started on the third installment, The Tree of Liberty, and I expect to have that done even sooner than the last one (as in less than a year).

Meanwhile, the story keeps growing as I write. There are some marvelous twists on the way!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I received a solid criticism from my writing group the other day, and it looks like Patriots and Tyrants will be delayed a little bit while I figure out how to rewrite the chapter. It's not a big deal, but I feel like I've been skating by for a while, so it's good to hear someone say, "WTF?! I think you coulda done better with this." Actually, it's a high compliment: a) for its rarity, and b) for the belief that yes, I can do better.

I haven't touched it yet, but I'll need to produce something soon for the group. We meet next Wednesday, so I want to have it ready. Nothing like a little procrastination to get me motivated!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I think I'll be able to have Patriots and Tyrants ready by the end of the month. Meanwhile, I released a separate book called The Coppersmith about a week ago, and it's doing very well, too.

Also, I have a new one in the works. I've been at it less than a month, and I'm closing in on 27,000 words. I think I'll be able to release it by the end of June.

This is shaping up to be a very productive year for me!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

As of now, I'm waiting to hear back from a reviewer-friend regarding Patriots and Tyrants, but barring any major changes, it should be up and running by the end of the month. I want to give her a chance to get back to me first, though.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

This month only, Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance is reduced to $.99 as we celebrate the release of Jefferson's Road: Patriots and Tyrants.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I haven't convinced him to leave a review just yet, but this is what a reader sent me the other day about Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance:

_" I gotta say, you've "snared" me. I think you've done a great job not just telling a compelling story that is well-written, but I think the hook is the character development. (Maybe it's all that together?) A good book helps you feel connected to the characters in some way, (especially?) on an emotional level, too. I think you've done that! (I can't just read one chapter ... I want to know what happens next! And I think that's not just the story, I do think you've done a good job helping me care.)

So... good work!"_


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Just got back from vacation, looking over Independence Hall in Philly, Valley Forge, and Gettysburg. Really brought to mind what our forefathers suffered to bring us this nation. 

I know Jefferson's Road is just fiction (thank God!), but seeing the battle field and those historic places where we struggled for freedom makes me think about the current struggle against tyranny that my book just toys around with. It's pretty scary stuff, when you come right down to it. I understand a little better (not that I didn't before) why this book is so frightening to those who read it. It's the plausibility of it all. My hope is that we can turn this country around before things ever get too far. In the meantime, JR gives a glimpse of what might happen if we don't.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

At my nephew's graduation party the other day, I gave him a copy of The Spirit of Resistance in hardcover (he's a new writer I've been mentoring, sort of), with a nice little note inside about how I was looking forward to seeing his work in print - that sort of thing. Got the biggest surprise myself when my sister spied the book and kissed me on the cheek saying, "We've been so desperate to read this!" I resisted the urge to point out that she coulda bought the book, or even said something sooner and I'd have given her a copy. Didn't even know she was that interested!

She called me the next day and said, "You know how some books you just have to kinda force yourself to turn the page, because it's like slogging your way through mud, and everything just drags along?" "Uh yeah." I'm thinking, 'Uh oh.' She says, "This isn't one of them." She's already read through the first three chapters and hasn't been able to put it down. I don't think my nephew has even had a chance to crack the binding yet. Oh well. I'm glad she's enjoying it!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I received a very nice note from a reader the other day. I've asked her to post a review on Amazon, but this is what she had to say:

_Finished Jefferson's Road last night....wow! Can't wait til the next installment!_

Now if that isn't short and to the point, I don't know what is.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Sometimes I think I might have bitten off more than I can chew with this particular series. It's not that I don't think I can't finish a six book series. It's just that the layers of complexity and the need to constantly keep my finger on the pulse of what's happening politically, economically, and socially, is exhausting - let alone depressing.

Looking at the riots in the UK this past week - or hearing about the flash mobs in Wisconsin and Philly - makes me think more than ever just how relevant this series is, and yet I wonder if I can get the warning out in time. 

I'll admit, some of the work I produce is just for entertainment alone. Not Jefferson's Road. This isn't about entertaining readers as much as it as about warning people that we're on a very dangerous, very slippery slope. I wonder how long before we pass the event horizon - the point of no return in a black hole - and plunge into the abyss. 

But then I step back from all the bad news I've been reading and consider that most people are still just going about their daily lives, just trying to get by, and that gives me hope. Yes, we're experiencing unrest, but maybe it's not too late. The streets erupt, but they calm down again. They're like the advance tremors of a large earthquake, and if we pay attention, maybe we can destress the cultural fault lines before things get really shaky and the foundations start crumbling. At least, that's my hope anyway.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

It's been almost a year since I started using this site (found many readers who've enjoyed the books, too, thank you very much!), but in all that time I can't believe I've failed to mention our facebook page.

Yes, Jefferson's Road is on facebook. It's a suitable venue for keeping up on the latest and interacting with myself and other fans of the series. Here's the link if anyone is interested: http://www.facebook.com/JeffersonsRoad


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

At this point in my writing "career," I have now finished or nearly finished five different novels. Of all of them, I can honestly say that Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance is the one of which I'm most proud. It was certainly the most satisfying to write: exploring these characters and the settings with this incredibly tense question hanging by a thread all the way through it. Seventy-five thousand words or so under a Damocles' sword. Nothing else I've written yet really comes close to that.

That being said, I'm quite proud and satisfied by the other books I've written, whether independently released or professionally published (or soon to be submitted). But this is still my favorite.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

So if you've been following politics at all this past year (and it's kinda hard to avoid), you might've reached the point where you think "This can't get any worse."

The truth is: yes it can! The good news, however, is that it's just fiction. And maybe reading a little dystopian drama about how things go terribly wrong might make you feel a little better about how things are going now. Just a thought! 

Give Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance a try. You'll see what I mean.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

I received this comment from a friend via facebook just yesterday:

_"I love all of your books and recommend them to my friends. You're one of my favorite writers. Who knew all those years ago that you would be this good at painting pictures and telling stories with words. Awesome!"_

Granted, I grew up in church with this gentle lady - but I did not honestly expect such enthusiastic support, especially given the fact that I haven't really kept in contact since leaving home almost twenty five years ago. This is kinda cool, actually.

At any rate, I know Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance is one of her favorites. I bet you'll like it, too.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

So Louis Farrakhan was quoted on the Drudge Report the other day as saying, "People soon kill their leaders." 

My thoughts exactly. Which was why I wrote The Spirit of Resistance. Of course, Farrakhan wasn't giving a call to action, and neither am I. I just imagined the worst case scenario in our country, given our current divisiveness, and asked, "What would happen if...?" 

The result is a frightening look at what could happen here, if we don't learn to live with our differences. I invite you to take a look and join the conversation.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

It was at the tail end of an election season four years ago that I first started writing Jefferson's Road. No matter who wins the current race, the issues in this book remain timely and frightening. If you like political suspense and would love a good scare, I recommend this series.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Just won another "like" on facebook for Jefferson's Road. The fan base for this series continues to grow. Just check out some of the reviews the book received on Amazon, or better yet, read the book yourself and find out why.


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance is available as a FREE Kindle download from Monday (August 6th) until Wednesday (August 8th). Everyone loves a great deal, so grab a copy while it's free!

The first 100 people to Tweet the book or post a link to Facebook will be entered into a drawing to receive a free autographed copy of the paperback book.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003VRZH84/


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

The first part of the promo is done, and we've added 6,500 readers to the series! I am so excited by the response. Thanks to everyone who picked up a copy. I hope you like it!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Thirteen reviews on the book so far. 8 five star and 5 four star. Not bad at all!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the book yesterday and made it permafree. Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance is now free on Smashwords, and I'm just waiting for Amazon to notice and drop their price as well (I did notify them.).

Here's the link to the book at Smashwords, if you want to grab it free.

Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance

Enjoy!


----------



## Michael J. Scott (Sep 2, 2010)

Hmm... Jefferson's Road: The Spirit of Resistance hasn't shown up free yet on Amazon. I did notify them, but evidently, it hasn't taken just yet.

Anyone wanna let them know the book is free on Smashwords?


----------

